# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Prijevoz RIJEKA - ZAGREB - HITNO trebamo!

## Mukica

Mini kuhinju s ovog topica http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27299 treba najkasnije do preksutra dopeljati u Zagreb jer cemo je staviti u Rodino gnijezdo.

*Molimo vas i preklinjemo i apleiramo na sve da nam pomognete ako znate nekoga tko ima kombi ili manji kamion ili bilo kakavo prijevozno sredstvo koje ide dans ili sutra iz Rijeke u Zagreb, a u koje bi se mogla utovariti gore navedena kuhinja, da nam javite.*

HPexpresi i tome slicne sluzbe ne dolaze u obzir jer bi nas to previse kostalo.

----------


## JBT

Intereuropa nije skupa. Moj frend je slao kuhinju iz Zagreba u Primošten Intereurpom i platio nešto preko 400 kuna, to je cijena prijevoza za teret do 1,5 m3.
Ne znam jedino koliko se čeka na prijevoz.

----------

